# One tragic news story after another



## Ameriscot (Jan 9, 2015)

In the last 3+ weeks there's been the Sydney hostage situation, then from my home area 6 people killed in an accident in Glasgow just before xmas, then the AirAsia plane crash, then the 12 killed in Paris.  This is so depressing. 

Here is Thailand we've been watching France24, a news station that's in English.  Seems like every time we turn it on there's another Breaking News story.  

Enough already.  Some good news in the world please!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2015)

Same for the Senior Forum..Seems like it is turning into a Political Forum..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2015)

On a happy note: I just got an e mail that I won a Nigerian Lottery!!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 9, 2015)

Congrats, Ken N Tx; don't forget to share your winnings; I am not interested in the losses!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is some good news--it is twenty degrees warmer here this morning!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> On a happy note: I just got an e mail that I won a Nigerian Lottery!!



Just send them your bank account numbers and SS numbers and they will get right on it. Very reliable people.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 9, 2015)

Have to agree with you.......just so much bad news that's happened lately. Here, at guy throws his 5 yr. old over the side of a bridge into the water below. She dies. A Cpl. Deputy and his family, in Georgia, are killed in an apparent murder-suicide by the step-son. A teen girl shoots/kills her brother. On and on and on about murders/killings. I had to turn the channel off our local news last night b/c I got tired of hearing about it. 



Ameriscot said:


> In the last 3+ weeks there's been the Sydney hostage situation, then from my home area 6 people killed in an accident in Glasgow just before xmas, then the AirAsia plane crash, then the 12 killed in Paris.  This is so depressing.
> 
> Here is Thailand we've been watching France24, a news station that's in English.  Seems like every time we turn it on there's another Breaking News story.
> 
> Enough already.  Some good news in the world please!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 9, 2015)

In a world with seven billion inhabitants horrible things happen every day and the media knows that bad news is what people want to watch/read about. The really tragic stories usually happen in the third world and we never hear about them.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 9, 2015)

I listen to the World Service quite a lot....not all tragic, but lots of interesting stuff going on in all kinds of places; not too much politics either....


----------



## AprilT (Jan 9, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Just send them your bank account numbers and SS numbers and they will get right on it. Very reliable people.




Don't forget to include a blank check endorsed to them for final verification purposes.

Man, this is such good news knowing one of our very own hit the jackpot.  :woohoo1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 9, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> In a world with seven billion inhabitants horrible things happen every day and the media knows that bad news is what people want to watch/read about. The really tragic stories usually happen in the third world and we never hear about them.



No, third world countries don't make the news much and their tragedies and atrocities can beat the western worlds any day. How much do any of you know about the genocide in Rwanda? The details are too gruesome to mention. And the dictators in African countries...OMG the things they do!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 9, 2015)

I gather you haven't "gone native" on your island in Thailand, or have you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I gather you haven't "gone native" on your island in Thailand, or have you?



I wouldn't call Thailand third world. It's very modern in many places. Love the Thais as they are so nice. We've learned hello and thank you and the folding of hands with a very slight bow.  I almost feel local. 

I did live in Uganda for two years though and much of it was primitive. Definitely third world. We acclimatised well there after a few months.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2015)

...but of course let's not forget the tragedy of young British  holiday makers Hannah Witheridge, and David Miller who were killed on the beach in Thailand in September, and whose Aunt is a member of this forum,....... and who's supposed killers are in custody right now declaring their innocence.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ...but of course let's not forget the tragedy of young British  holiday makers Hannah Witheridge, and David Miller who were killed on the beach in Thailand in September, and whose Aunt is a member of this forum,....... and who's supposed killers are in custody right now declaring their innocence.



Yes, I do remember it well Holly. Very sad for her family. Not a lot of faith in the Thai justice system.

I was just thinking about all the things that have happened very recently. Bam bam bam. Overload.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2015)

Oooh yes they have Ameriscot...it's been a very much an overload recently as you say..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> On a happy note: I just got an e mail that I won a Nigerian Lottery!!





Vivjen said:


> Congrats, Ken N Tx; don't forget to share your winnings; I am not interested in the losses!





Pappy said:


> Just send them your bank account numbers and SS numbers and they will get right on it. Very reliable people.





AprilT said:


> Don't forget to include a blank check endorsed to them for final verification purposes.
> 
> Man, this is such good news knowing one of our very own hit the jackpot.  :woohoo1:



I gots my winnings today!!!!!
.
.

.


----------

